# Gas stove question



## Mainely Saws (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello folks ,
  I'm looking into buying a propane stove to heat 1000 sq ft. & so far I'm impressed by the Lopi Berkshire but I'm wondering if there are any propane stoves out there that qualify for the $1500 tax credit ?

     Thanks for any help ........


----------



## jtp10181 (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't think any gas stoves or fireplaces are in there. If they even had considered any of them I would know about it since I work at a dealer.


----------



## Mainely Saws (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the reply JTP 10181 , I'm assuming the reason is because they don't meet the minimum efficiency quidelines ?


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 4, 2010)

Yup, no tax credit for gas stoves but that Lopi is a cute little stove and pretty good quality.


----------



## Mainely Saws (Feb 4, 2010)

I need to heat 1000 sq. ft. with it , all on one floor & fairly open floor plan . Most of the time I have my wood stove going & there are some electric baseboards for back up heat so the Lopi wouldn't be heating the entire space all on it's own ....


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 4, 2010)

Mainely Saws said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply JTP 10181 , I'm assuming the reason is because they don't meet the minimum efficiency quidelines ?



Nope. Not the efficiency, but the fuel type.
They don't burn bio-fuels...


----------



## Mainely Saws (Feb 4, 2010)

Last Fall I had a 95% efficient propane furnace installed in another house that qualifies for the tax credit , is it just propane wood stoves ?


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 4, 2010)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Mainely Saws said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some propane heaters qualify with the correct efficiency rating.  Maybe not freestanding stoves. I should check to see if the Mantis qualifies for any of the non biomass energy credits.


----------



## jtp10181 (Feb 7, 2010)

Mainely Saws, there was a category for high efficiency gas house heaters (furnace, boiler, geothermal, etc..). But there was no category for gas space heaters (fireplaces and stoves). The gas stoves never even had a chance.


----------



## Mainely Saws (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks JTP ,
  To bad because I think a lot more gas woodstoves would be sold with the tax incentive . I haven't seen any gas wood stoves with effiency ratings over 90 % . The outfit that installed my York propane furnace said that gas units need to meet a minimum of 95% in order to qualify for the tax credit .


----------

